# Hello all



## Jonah'sfish (Aug 11, 2014)

Just joined the forum. Live in michigan, and have been a tropical fish keeper on and off, since I was a little boy. Got into african cichlids for the first time about 7 years ago. I currently have a 125 gl male peacock/hap tank, a 55 gl community tank with angels, rasboras, tetras, and some pleco's, and a 29 gl quarantine. I have been looking at pictures on this site for a long time and finally joined so I could access the photo's of people tank setups. Happy Fishing folks... :fish:


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Welcome, I use to live in Michigan. I too have a 125G, with mbuna, hap, peacocks and 1 catfish, 1 victorian . All males. I need to update my tank pics.


----------



## Jonah'sfish (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank's for the welcome. I will post some tank pics in the near future, and would enjoy seeing yours.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm going to try and post some this weekend since I've now got my tank looking like I want, :thumb: took me a year :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jonah'sfish (Aug 11, 2014)

I know that feeling...matter of fact, I never really feel like I am completely there, just close enough for now....


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Got my first and current tank a year ago yesterday and I've been spending and rearranging for a year, another a few more days and I THINK I got it whipped???


----------



## Jonah'sfish (Aug 11, 2014)

I look at pics of other peoples setups, and always end up thinking of things I want to change. Next on my list is a black background.... 8)


----------



## speshrugby (Sep 19, 2014)

i just upgraded to a 70g , and saw someone with a black background , so copied it , with the white substrate it looks awesome , how your tank going ? any pics ( to steal some ideas  )


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!


----------

